# Recomended DVD'S or BOOKS



## don dave (Aug 31, 2009)

Can some one recomend me a good training dvd ?

I have just bought a pup and am looking for something that will cover , obedience, bite work and basically any tips on raiseing a working pup!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

I recommend Ivan Balabanov's DVDs Obedience Without Conflict http://www.caninetrainingsystems.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?preadd=action&key=BAL-VB-3, Kayce Cover's Bridge & Target http://synalia.com/manuals-products/manuals-train-like-a-pro/, & if you have a few years to spend reading buy all 3 of Steven Lindsay's books http://leerburg.com/books.htm.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Leerburg's video 
"Your Puppy 8wks to 8months"
"Raising a Working Puppy" 
"Building Drive and Focus with Bernhard Flinks" 
"The Power of Training your Dog with Markers" 
"The Power of Training your Dog with Food"

There are a lot of other ones in the DVD section as well.


----------



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

Training the Behavior by Gary Patterson

I can't think of a better all around book. It really covers most of it.
( http://www.siriustrainer.com/gear/books/trnbehaviorpg.htm )

I also am a fan of the DVD's by Ed Frawley from Leerburg ( http://leerburg.com/ )


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Is there a club near you ?? If there is maybe there is a seminar you could go to and get some information.

All in all just use common sense. Don't correct for OB if the dog does not really know what you are asking, that is a big one.

Keep in mind that everyones dog sits in the kitchen, but ask it in the backyard when there is other things to do, and you will see what I am saying.

Try and not get into the whole "real" dog BS. They are what they are, and your job is to train him to be the best that he can be, considering that you are BRAND NEW. : )

If you get frustrated, realize that frustration will NEVER make things better, and just stop, and re-think what it is that you are doing that has him so confused, and you so frustrated.

Keep a log book of what you have worked on, and that way you will be able to go back, and see what you have not worked on so much.

Along with the log book, make a plan of what you would like the dog to do......keeping in mind that you are brand new.

When you do have access to people giving seminars, tell them HOW you have been training, and WHERE you are having problems.

And last, don't get all hung up with a leash. Try and train often enough that the dogs main focus is on you. If your dog is wandering, then that is your signal that you are boring and are sucking at training. 

Sucking at training: A primer. (LOL) Don't go on and on and on. keep it short, and correct. You can alway train again in a little bit.

AVOID boring. Have a plan of what you want to work on, then go out and work on it and move along. 2 minutes of fast paced work that is correct is a hundred times better than 20 minutes of you suck. : )

And that concludes my presentation. We are gonna skip the questions from the audience, and go back to world of warcraft.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Is there a club near you ?? If there is maybe there is a seminar you could go to and get some information.
> 
> All in all just use common sense. Don't correct for OB if the dog does not really know what you are asking, that is a big one.
> 
> ...


Great stuff Jeff......I am printing this actually.....and will hand it out when I get asked this question.....along with the dvd recommendations too.


----------



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

Sue Miller said:


> I recommend Ivan Balabanov's DVDs Obedience Without Conflict http://www.caninetrainingsystems.com/cgi-bin/shopper.cgi?preadd=action&key=BAL-VB-3, Kayce Cover's Bridge & Target http://synalia.com/manuals-products/manuals-train-like-a-pro/, & if you have a few years to spend reading buy all 3 of Steven Lindsay's books http://leerburg.com/books.htm.


"obedience without conflict" is great, I forgot all about it


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Here are some videos of puppies I trained after learning all I could from Ivan (DVDs, book & at least 12 seminars), Kayce Cover (manual) & Steve Lindsay (spent a few years reading all his books)+++going to every seminar, club & working with the best helpers we could find. The most important thing you can do for your working puppy is learning how to communicate clearly--this will eliminate most stress & give your puppy confidence (most important). Right now just socialize him, bond with him, get to know him & start studying & learning how not to ruin him .

Duke van Wengerhaus training for PP:
Duke 9-week-old Doberman:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTGHB37Xv-c
Duke 4-month-old Doberman--practicing heeling, stand in motion, "place" command:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS7Pp9uDipY
Duke 6-month-old Doberman:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9TeIlk1AXg
stupid flob of artistic video w/stupid music but it shows Duke will stay with & protect the stroller--at the beginning of the video it shows him back home with his family:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRribNsESTM


Quinn van Tiekerhook training for SchH:
Quinn 8-weeks-old
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6n2bAAx6K0
Quinn 9-weeks-old
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZiN1Ukn_TI
Quinn 3-months-old
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysHv0plyIQU
Quinn 3-months-old
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hxuhHTl4Vo

6-year-old SchH II dog:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG9DpHw3-fY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zr3vS6rpeEU


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Notice the leash in the last video. THIS is the Sch pacifier. Avoid this like the plague. I have worked with soooooo many Sch people that are such control freaks that when I take the leash off, even though there is no one around, they are soooooo sure that the dog is going to take off it is painful to watch. They actually cannot concentrate on what it is you are teaching them. They are always in a state of near panic, as they might loose the ability to grab the dog.

Painful, painful, painful.

And now, back to warcraft.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

I like you Jeff . We're at a park--the park security at this park says we can work there as long as the dogs have a leash trailing. The leash means nothing to this dog anyway--if I tried to control him with a leash & he didn't want to be controlled it would be very painful for me--knee, shoulder, ankle--I like them all working properly.


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Leerburg's video
> "Your Puppy 8wks to 8months"
> "Raising a Working Puppy"
> "Building Drive and Focus with Bernhard Flinks"
> ...


Just be careful with the leerburg stuff. I bought a few of them and the guy tends to be long winded. I think most of the stuff he says is just regurgitated from other sources. I think if the lady trainer in the videos made the videos without the guy talking they would be much better.


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

I second Jeff re. leash. I am currently training with an IPO group (one dog right now at the FCI word cup) and all training is done with leash. I don't get it. And yes these guys seem to be total control freaks. I am used working my dogs off leash for most part ... oh well hope to be back in a good ring group.
I recommend Ivan's DVDs also and the one from Leerburg with Mike Ellis. 
Books and DVDs can't beat a good trainer. And be critical when choosing your trainer/club


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Is there a club near you ?? If there is maybe there is a seminar you could go to and get some information.
> 
> All in all just use common sense. Don't correct for OB if the dog does not really know what you are asking, that is a big one.
> 
> ...


WOW Jeff, that message is thoughtful, tactful and well thought out. And to a newbie no less.

I also recommend Joanne Flemming-Plumbs obedience and tracking DVD's, or even better hit a seminar with her. I love Joanne's training philosophy which is to make the dog take responsibility for the training rather than the handler trying to force or coerce the dog into training. I find this mentality instills a great work ethic in dogs. 

I also second, third and forth the training log suggestion. It is an amazing training tool in itself, and issues that have been frustrating you can become chrystal clear if you look back in the log. It also become self rewarding in itself as you can see how often you train.

I also use a "tap root" chart for my training, which requires planning and thought before training, which I need to help focus my training.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

The dog is on leash because of park security rules--they said we could work there as long as the dogs were trailing leashes.

Here's the same dog working with some of our favorite people:
http://www.blip.tv/file/583338/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3TF39veFoI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_GfVQjVUR4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx71TIVQGyI


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Every one of you can now **** off.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Jeff--Hope we're on the same planet... Are we?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Every one of you can now **** off.


LOL....this is what we get for liking his posts.....:-\":mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> LOL....this is what we get for liking his posts.....:-\":mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Carol,

You can like his posts.
Just don't let Jeff know about it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Soooo many just HATE the fact that I know what I am talking about. 


HA HA.


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Soooo many just HATE the fact that I know what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> HA HA.


Alliance or Horde?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Until I joined a dog club I thought leashes were for taking the dog to a vet. 
Still pretty much think the same way. 
Train with your brain and not with your brawn!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Alliance of course. However, some of those horde guys have way better stuff. : )


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Soooo many just HATE the fact that I know what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> HA HA.


Na, I don't hate you. lol. I like your posts because they make sense. Cheers, Jeff.


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Alliance of course. However, some of those horde guys have way better stuff. : )


I am guessing you are a warrior or a paladin, cause you like to run into a group of people, talk crap and then get the **** beat out of you!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am a Druid and a Rogue.


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am a Druid and a Rogue.


 My main is a druid. nice. Sorry about hijacking the thread.

I enjoyed reading the books that Wallace Payne has on his recommended reading list.

http://www.southmetroatl.com/reading.htm

The ones related to schutzhund are optional but the others are really good.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No one cares, there are about a hundred of these threads if they would just look instead of starting a new one. Dumbasses. LOL

Night elf Druid. I am just now getting to the upper 60's. I am lame, as I started the Character 3 years ago or more. Baby Druids suck, I died about a thousand times a day. : )


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Have you earned any of the heirloom items on your rogue? I find that with the shoulders from wintergrasp along with the chest from heroics leveling is fast. Just wait till you hit 80. Go resto and with some decent gear you can laugh at most people trying to kill you.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Rogue is mid 40's, and wintergrasp would punk me hard. LOL


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am a Druid and a Rogue.


If you haven't gotten laid recently, I think I may have found the problem. :wink:

-Cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Like suddenly it is so difficult to talk a girl out of her pants ??

What can I help you with ???


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Like suddenly it is so difficult to talk a girl out of her pants ??


It was what us common folk refer to as a joke.



> What can I help you with ???


I'm married with a two-year-old. I am probably beyond your help in that department. Besides, I've heard the kind of advice Marines give. A guy I worked with, nice guy, happened to be a Marine, convinced his buddy to Donkey Punch his then-girlfriend (now wife). True story. I just about crapped myself. I'll keep to my own devices, thank you very much.

-Cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

See, it worked.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> See, it worked.


Long term, yes. Short term, she turned around and gave him a black eye.

-Cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

He didn't do it right.


----------

